# Solved: The profile could not be found



## NicoIshrael (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello, I'm getting this odd message a minute after every time I boot windows. It pops right out of no where.


I believe avira is giving this error (free edition) and I wanna fix it. I'm using Win 7 ultimate. Thanks


----------



## NicoIshrael (Feb 14, 2011)

Nvm figured it out and solved it. So to all of you guys having this kinda error, try the most primitive way of solving it. Just run the avira installer (dl it if you lost it) and you should get this repair/update option. Choose that then reboot and let avira update. Your problem should be solved in less than 5 mins.


----------

